# MPC or MPC - HC ?



## TheMost (May 24, 2011)

Hello Guys ,

Currently i have k-lite and MPC and MPC HC in my Win7 64 bit 
I too have core AVC professional 2.5.5

I should open the 720p/1080Rip Files in MPC or MPC HC 

I am unable to Figure the difference ..
Please help me out 

What will be the Best playback ( quality ) settings ..

No matter about hardware .. I run GTX 260 ! With onboard 4GB RAM

*Some comparison Here :*

*screenshotcomparison.com/comparison/54146 
*screenshotcomparison.com/comparison/54155 
_Note: 
1)Vlc snap is .png format and MPC is .jpeg ..so less details !!_
2)Sorry could'nt snap the exact same frames !

---
Tnx !


----------



## mitraark (May 24, 2011)

First of all i would recommened to uninstall the COre AVC COdec , i had once installed them together and faced all kinds of crashes 

Secondly , maybe the MPC and MPC - HC are not that different . Just install the latest K-Lite COdec Pack and make sure while installing to Check "Enable Hardware Accelaration for H.264 Playback"

I can play 1080p REMUX Videos [ 39 GB Inception  ] on my Old Pentium 4 3 GHz PC with 256 MB RAM [ Yes 256 MB ] and 8600GT 256MB DDR3.


----------



## TheMost (May 24, 2011)

mitraark said:


> First of all i would recommened to uninstall the COre AVC COdec , i had once installed them together and faced all kinds of crashes
> 
> Secondly , maybe the MPC and MPC - HC are not that different . Just install the latest K-Lite COdec Pack and make sure while installing to Check "Enable Hardware Accelaration for H.264 Playback"
> 
> I can play 1080p REMUX Videos [ 39 GB Inception  ] on my Old Pentium 4 3 GHz PC with 256 MB RAM [ Yes 256 MB ] and 8600GT 256MB DDR3.



You really want me to uninstall core ??


----------



## Faun (May 24, 2011)

why do you guys even install codec packs ? I used to do that but now VLC is more than enough.


----------



## Skud (May 24, 2011)

+1 for Faun. I also don't install any codec pack and never failed to play anything in both VLC & MPC-HC.


----------



## TheMost (May 24, 2011)

Skud said:


> +1 for Faun. I also don't install any codec pack and never failed to play anything in both VLC & MPC-HC.



Ya, Agree Boss 
I too have VLC !!!

But what in the case of internal filters ??

eg; I face deinterlacing prob and see lines in motion in VLC  - It was a DVD-5
      But MPC got Rid of those !!


----------



## Skud (May 24, 2011)

Actually never faced that sort of scenario. Besides VLC also support deinterlacing and GPU acceleration. And I guess we were talking about needlessness of codec packs. I use both VLC and MPC - frankly speaking never really felt much difference.


----------



## TheMost (May 24, 2011)

Sorry pal , I could compare the exact frame 

But i think this could be a good example




*img26.imageshack.us/img26/6858/vlcsnap2011052416h02m09.png
*img847.imageshack.us/img847/5681/vlcsnap2011052416h03m20.png
*img37.imageshack.us/img37/2936/vlcsnap2011052416h04m55.png

And This is MPC :

*img171.imageshack.us/img171/9574/vts043vobsnapshot000220.jpg


----------



## Skud (May 24, 2011)

Those screenshots are awesome man! Really put the nail on the head. Will go back to home to see if I can replicate that or I was just plain lucky.

Thanks buddy.


----------



## TheMost (May 24, 2011)

Skud said:


> Those screenshots are awesome man! Really put the nail on the head. Will go back to home to see if I can replicate that or I was just plain lucky.
> 
> Thanks buddy.



If u want a sample,I'll
But tell me what software to use and cut the .Vob



Skud said:


> Those screenshots are awesome man! Really put the nail on the head. Will go back to home to see if I can replicate that or I was just plain lucky.
> 
> Thanks buddy.



Hey pal,

*Some comparison Here :*

*screenshotcomparison.com/comparison/54146 
*screenshotcomparison.com/comparison/54155 
_Note: 
1)Vlc snap is .png format and MPC is .jpeg ..so less details !!_
2)Sorry could'nt snap the exact same frames !


----------



## Skud (May 24, 2011)

Very impressive. What filters have you used in MPC?


----------



## TheMost (May 24, 2011)

Skud said:


> Very impressive. What filters have you used in MPC?



The default ones pal ...


----------



## Skud (May 24, 2011)

Now I have to search what I was missing all this time.


----------



## gameranand (May 24, 2011)

Well it happens to me many times. Some videos don't play nicely in one player while they will in other player. But mostly MPC is winner in my case and sometimes VLC. Also VLC have some kind of problem with seeking but MPC is fine in that case.


----------



## TheMost (May 24, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Well it happens to me many times. Some videos don't play nicely in one player while they will in other player. But mostly MPC is winner in my case and sometimes VLC. Also VLC have some kind of problem with seeking but MPC is fine in that case.



Thanks bro !

Hope others would share their's !


----------



## lalam (May 25, 2011)

I use MPC-HC along with Ffdshow. I disable almost everything in MPC and let ffdshow handle it. 

Many people prefer VLC but my opinion is MPC brings forth a hell lot more details in color and such.

Go here: Ð“Ð»Ð°Ð²Ð½Ð°Ñ￾ Ñ￾Ñ‚Ñ€Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ñ†Ð° - XvidVideo.RU


----------



## gameranand (May 25, 2011)

lalam said:
			
		

> I use MPC-HC along with Ffdshow. I disable almost everything in MPC and let ffdshow handle it.
> 
> Many people prefer VLC but my opinion is MPC brings forth a hell lot more details in color and such.


Well people prefer VLC for a good reason. It plays any file you throw at it hell it can ever repair your files which are kind of broken but MPC can't. Also With MPC I have to install K-Lite Mega Codec pack to use all the features while VLC has no such hassles but yes I do agree that MPC when combined with K-Lite can handle almost anything you throw and play Blu Ray better than VLC.


----------



## Skud (May 25, 2011)

Yes, that repair options saves me in quite a few times. I have never installed any codec pack but now may try to see if I was missing anything all these times.


----------



## TheMost (May 25, 2011)

Except deinter ... I don't see any distinct changes with VLC vs MPC 

But only after core AVC pro !


----------



## gameranand (May 25, 2011)

TheMost said:
			
		

> Except *deinter*


Whats that ??


----------



## TheMost (May 25, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Whats that ??


De-interlace

Sorry abt that !


----------



## gameranand (May 25, 2011)

TheMost said:
			
		

> De-interlace
> 
> Sorry abt that !


Well I actually googled that term and found nothing about this topic at all. 
Well I observed some minor differences. Like Subtitle works better in VLC than MPC and seeking works better in MPC than VLC. Say if I have to see a scene longing several seconds then keep the mouse at that place and try seeking at that position again and again VLC would have problem but MPC would work fine. Also both have a lot of tweaks and you can find the difference in them.


----------



## TheMost (May 25, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Well I actually googled that term and found nothing about this topic at all.
> Well I observed some minor differences. Like Subtitle works better in VLC than MPC and seeking works better in MPC than VLC. Say if I have to see a scene longing several seconds then keep the mouse at that place and try seeking at that position again and again VLC would have problem but MPC would work fine. Also both have a lot of tweaks and you can find the difference in them.



anyhow , nowadays i a, using 

MPC + Core AVC pro for all my HD playback and they are really eye candy ! stunning ! 

Thanks that i got this !


----------



## gameranand (May 25, 2011)

^^ Why not K-Lite Mega codec pack ???


----------



## TheMost (May 25, 2011)

gameranand said:


> ^^ Why not K-Lite Mega codec pack ???



I have K-lite pre installed with MPC 
I like the Core AVC decoder ( Slower - in my GTX 260 )

Donno technically 
that's y th thread is here bro !


----------



## gameranand (May 25, 2011)

^^ So K-Lite doesn't do the job well???


----------



## TheMost (May 25, 2011)

gameranand said:


> ^^ So K-Lite doesn't do the job well???



No - I didn't mean like that 
I Have been using K-lite all these days 
Just now i feel that Core is better .. colours and deblocking and all that

That's y i posted it here !


----------



## gameranand (May 25, 2011)

^^ I saw your comparisions and yes VLC does have problems sometimes but I guess MPC works best with K-Lite Mega Codec Pack. You just have to tweak some settings and you'll get the quality.


----------



## TheMost (May 25, 2011)

gameranand said:


> ^^ I saw your comparisions and yes VLC does have problems sometimes but I guess MPC works best with K-Lite Mega Codec Pack. You just have to tweak some settings and you'll get the quality.



Tweak setting In MPC ??
Can  u post screens ?? plZ !


----------



## gameranand (May 25, 2011)

No. Not in MPC in the K-Lite configuration tools.
Go
Start->All Programs->K Lite Codec Pack->Codec Tweak Tools
You'll find all the options there. A to Z.


----------



## mitraark (May 25, 2011)

I install K-Lite COdec Pack , and also use VLC Media Player , but mostly to watch videos i use KMPLayer. All 3 have seperate internal codecs. 

Reason i install K-Lite =  Many codecs , many video format support [ Some of which even VLC fails to play ]
VLC = Plays broken Avi files , Split 7-Zip 001 Files.
KMPlayer = Lots of tweaks available at hand , especially with subtitles, all having hotkeys. The subtitles look the best in KMPlayer when using the Bold option , but that is my personal opinion.


----------



## TheMost (Jul 28, 2011)

Hey guys Gizmos Freeware Editor reminded me about pot player ..

Check  that  too !! 

Its the top pick !


----------



## gameranand (Jul 28, 2011)

Yeah well I am quite comfortable with my 3-4 top class players so no need for additional players at all.
I use 
MPC with K lite Mega Codec Pack
VLC
GOM
and sometimes KMplayer for several occasions. Although MPC and VLS are my favorite.


----------



## TheMost (Jul 28, 2011)

^ anand i know u use only the best -- just cause of that i suggest pot player 
the interface may be a little dull but it is really worth and actively developed..

doom9 info : PotPlayer x86/x64 (aka "KMPlayer Reloaded") ...in english now! - Doom9's Forum


----------



## gameranand (Jul 28, 2011)

You know actually it doesn't depend upon the best. I am using MPC and VLC for quite a long time and I need a good reason to change that but this player don't provide me one. It can do almost anything but so does my trusty MPC and VLC. So whats so special about it nothing at all. Its just a good player in the marker. When you are using a software for long time you get used to it you get attached to it. I have explained the very same thing in other Thread also AFAIK.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 28, 2011)

@TheMost: There is no difference in video quality between MPC & MPC-HC.
so u can use any.

& to get the best video just enable DXVA acceleration.
There are some players which uses GPU acceleration such as Splash Player
& Power DVD.

My Fav is MPC.just becoz I love the sharpness it brings in HD videos.



Faun said:


> why do you guys even install codec packs ? I used to do that but now VLC is more than enough.



Two Reasons:
I) To Play Videos in Windows Media Player 12
2) Some video converters need codec packs while converting.


----------

